# Moving to Mexico for Work - Guadalajara



## SAM1977

Hi, I am moving to Mexico for work with my family and I had a few questions. I was hoping you could help me.

1. Any idea what is the best place to live in Guadalajara city for expats?
2. I have been looking at Lake Chapala as a possibility. How far is the lake from the city? I found different answers, from 30 min to one hour. 
3. How can I find long term rentals at lake chapala?
4. Does anyone know a realtor or company that could help me find a rental in Lake Chapala or Guadalajara? I found many websites, but I have not found many houses with 3 rooms and an office. Any recommendations?
5. Are there any Spanish schools near Chapala?
6. What would be an adequate income (after rent) to live comfortably?

I hope you can help me and I thank you in advance for any answers to my questions. Thanks,

SAM


----------



## synthia

Welcome to the forum. We have a couple of Chapala residents on the forum who can probably give you some answers. I hope you have browsed through some of the old threads for information, too.


----------



## pedro

what kind of work and do you have an fm3 work visa?


----------



## sparks

He says he's going to work with his family Pedro. That means to me he could be a citizen. Ether way, he's not going to be looking for a job. I did wonder why family can't tell him the cost of living and help with housing.

Chapala dot Com has listings and a message board
chapala.com " Your Window to Mexico "


----------



## pedro

the way i read it,isthat he is bringing his family and he wishes to work here and support them. i think he needs to give us more info before we can help.


----------



## RVGRINGO

True. If he is not a citizen of Mexico, he and his family will need FM3 visas which require proof of income from outside of Mexico for each person. If they are Mexican citizens; no problem. He hasn't asked yet about bringing a car and the new restriction to only 1998 NAFTA models for permanent importation might be a problem. Expats, can still temporarily import any car.
Yes, we do need more information.
As for working in Guadalajara and commuting an hour each day (a bit more by bus) from Lake Chapala, I would not recommend it. Traffic is heavy and it is expensive.


----------



## sparks

After reading again it looks like he's bringing a family.

Retire to Mexico but don't come looking for work.


----------



## pedro

i know a lawyer and a doctor who just finished his studies. the latter is also a qualified masseur. he bartends and does the massage thing. the lawyer is a waiter in a restaurant and has done that for years instead of lawyering.
unless the op is going to open his own business-sparks is correct.
doing that is also a bureaucratic nightmare even if you have a mexican partner.


----------



## SAM1977

*Reply*

Thank you all for their comments and information. Here is more information.

1. I am not a citizen of Mexico, so I will need a work visa.
2. My company is providing the work visa, they are moving me to Mexico to work there, so I do not need to look for a job either. My family (wife and son) are moving with me.
3. I will be working from home, so no commute, but I will be traveling all over Mexico a few times a month, so I was glad to see that the airport was close by.
4. I will be in Guadalajara the week of May 12th looking for housing. I most likely work with a relocation specialist. 
5. I am looking for a long term rental, but I do not where to start looking. Seems like most rentals are short term. Any recommendations? I will need a 3 to 4 bedroom house.
6. My company will pay for the rent.

Thank you for any information you could provide.

SAM


----------



## RVGRINGO

Since you will be working from home and since you have children, your first priority will be to investigate the private schools at Lake Chapala and in Guadalajara for your children. Since the airport is halfway between Chapala and Guadalajara, you may prefer Chapala for air quality, safety and the expat community which, although older, supports the availability of products, entertainment and publications in English, etc. Use your Google to search for "real estate in Chapala and Ajijic" or just go to chapala.com for a start.


----------



## EEK!

Here are my rules on real estate:
1. Wait until you are in the area you want to relocate to, then pursue the real estate with multiple (US/Mexican) companies.
2. Rent for at least 6 months and learn what you want as far as culture, location, price, etc.
3. Leave all your options as to where you want to live open, and never, never, never rush to buy. EEK!


----------



## synthia

I'm with EEK, except I'd say a year. See how you like rainy season, for instance.

I do know someone who bought on impulse and was happy about it, but that is rare. He was very lucky and bought just before a real estate boom, so saved tons of money.


----------

